# anthro avian cloaca or vagina?



## download_a_flareon (Sep 26, 2013)

I've seen art of anthro avians with both. so which do you prefer avian art with? a cloaca or a vagina?

I kinda like anthro avians with a cloaca but vaginas are good too.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 26, 2013)

I've seen both too, tho I have to say the one opening is more accurate. Don't mind the 2 but looks better with the normal Avian Cloaca


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm gonna stick with the human option here and say vagina.

Besides, doesn't waste matter also come out a bird's cloaca? I can't imagine that being pleasant for her sexual partner.


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Besides, doesn't waste matter also come out a bird's cloaca? I can't imagine that being pleasant for her sexual partner.



And suddenly a cry, as if a thousand fetishists were born...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> And suddenly a cry, as if a thousand fetishists were born...



I should've remembered... when it comes to furry, there's a fetish for _everything_.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

Put some clothes on you filthy animal. No one wants to see your mutant bird pussy.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm laughing much harder than I should be.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2013)

Why, OP? Why?


----------



## Machine (Sep 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why, OP? Why?


This is a very serious inquiry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't like birds.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2013)

Machine said:


> This is a very serious inquiry.



Yes, because asking what orfice would you like to screw more will cure cancer, end world hunger, and bring world peace.


----------



## Machine (Sep 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Yes because asking what orfice would you like to screw more will cure cancer.


Yeah! Especially non-human orifices!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't been in biology class for 3 years but

is a cloaca actually an orifice

why am I discussing this


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't been in biology class for 3 years but
> 
> is a cloaca actually an orifice
> 
> why am I discussing this



it is an orfice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> it is an orfice.



ew

keep it away from me


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a vaganus. When I first looked at nevrean pics I was expecting to see a cloaca but nope, feathered pussy.


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2013)

Why do people keep making these threads?

Anyway birds (though I don't know if it's true for all) have one orifice.
Example chickens have eggs and all waste come out the same orifice. 
Also the rooster lacks a penis.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 26, 2013)

I had to google what a cloaca was. Now I kinda wish people had them, shit sounds mad convenient.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 26, 2013)

Can we make an application test in order to join this forum?

- "Describe your favorite animal genitalia."
- "Would you ever fuck an animal?"
- "Have you come out of the furry closet to your family / friends / coworkers? If not, do you want to?"
- "Describe your fetishes in great detail."
- "Would you ever crap in diapers for fun in public?"
- "Do you believe in fursecution?"

If any of these answers isn't "FUCK NO," shit gets rejected.


----------



## BRN (Sep 26, 2013)

Anthros? Vaginas.

Ferals? Cloacas.

It's kind of a consistent rule, I thought, to stick human junk on human-looking things. Right?


----------



## Wither (Sep 26, 2013)

SIX said:


> Anthros? Vaginas.
> 
> Ferals? Cloacas.
> 
> It's kind of a consistent rule, I thought, to stick human junk on human-looking things. Right?



I agree with waffle loving thing here. 
Cloacas just look absolutely wrong on a humanoid figure.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2013)

Everything was ok until people started discussing animal genitalia, PLEASE DON'T


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'm gonna stick with the human option here and say vagina.
> 
> Besides, doesn't waste matter also come out a bird's cloaca? I can't imagine that being pleasant for her sexual partner.



Messes can be cleaned and its not like no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>


			
				Teal said:
			
		

> Why do people keep making these threads?


Its Human Nature to ask the why and give reason to everything.
____

_I remember that i made a similar Thread about the Junk on Herms not too long ago..._


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 26, 2013)

Since we're already asking stupid questions, would anthro bird poop be white?


----------



## Wither (Sep 26, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Since we're already asking stupid questions, would anthro bird poop be white?



Do anthro avians have the same diet?


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryu Deacon said:


> Messes can be cleaned and its not like no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>



I'm sorry but I'm laughing even harder than before.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't like birds.



May your WWII memorabilia all be found to be fakes. >:c


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryu Deacon said:


> Messes can be cleaned and its not like no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>


I spent 20 minutes trying to think of a good response to this but I just can't.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryu Deacon said:


> Messes can be cleaned and its not like* no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before*, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>
> 
> Its Human Nature to ask the why and give reason to everything.
> ____
> ...



I haven't!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryu Deacon said:


> Messes can be cleaned and its not like no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>



Uhhh..... :/



> Its Human Nature to ask the why and give reason to everything.



No, it's standard form for a furvert to ask furverted questions such as which orifice is better to fuck.


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 26, 2013)

Well if we all had cloacas we wouldn't be debating which orifice to fuck, you've only got one choice!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> Well if we all had cloacas we wouldn't be debating which orifice to fuck, you've only got one choice!



We all need to go up the Hershey Highway once in awhile!! :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2013)

this topic makes me feel awkward jfc


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> Well if we all had cloacas we wouldn't be debating which orifice to fuck, you've only got one choice!


But variety is good :c

Why am I seriously replying to this thread?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't like birds.



DAMN STRAIGHT
_DINO_BURDS ARE WHERE IT'S AT, BITCHES

No but srsly what the ever-loving shin-biting nook-twiddling _fuck_ is going on in this thread.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT
> _DINO_BURDS ARE WHERE IT'S AT, BITCHES
> 
> No but srsly what the ever-loving shin-biting nook-twiddling _fuck_ is going on in this thread.



Somebody wants to know if we prefer cloacas over vaginas. 

There are days I wish I never found out what a cloaca was. 

But to answer the question, I don't like either.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 26, 2013)

Maaaan, having a vagina is bad enough as it is. OP, don't make me think up hypothetical reasons to want a different set of sexy parts that I won't use anyway, I'm too tired and this thread is SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, cloacas are weeeeeird.



Gibby said:


> I don't like birds.



;A;


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

The hygiene, oh god the hygiene. Imagine a cloacal yeast infection? The cloacal runs?! Its not even like an anus, just a hole for everything dirty and ...No OP, just no. 

Why did you make me think about this?!


----------



## Percy (Sep 27, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> The hygiene, oh god the hygiene. Imagine a cloacal yeast infection? The *cloacal runs*?! Its not even like an anus, just a hole for everything dirty and ...No OP, just no.


...why would you bring this up? Why? ;-;


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

From Wikipedia!



> Birds also reproduce with this organ; this is known as a cloacal kiss. Birds that mate using this method touch their cloacae together, in some species for only a few seconds, sufficient time for sperm to be transferred from the male to the female. The reproductive system must be re-engorged prior to the mating season of each species. Such regeneration usually takes about a month. Birds generally produce one batch of eggs per year, but they will produce another if the first is taken away. For some birds, such as ostriches, cassowaries, kiwi, geese, and some species of swans and ducks, the males do not use the cloaca for reproduction, but have a phallus. In those, the penis helps ensure that water does not wash away the male's sperm during copulation.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> ...why would you bring this up? Why? ;-;



To bring home how gross the whole idea of an anthro cloaca is in general. D: I don't even look at yiffy art but if genitalia is brought up such as in this thread, I'm going to think about realistic implications, and the real fact is that a cloaca on an anthro species would be a festering pit of disease.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> To bring home how gross the whole idea of an anthro cloaca is in general. D: I don't even look at yiffy art but if genitalia is brought up such as in this thread, I'm going to think about realistic implications, and *the real fact is that a cloaca on an anthro species would be a festering pit of disease*.


Not any different than any other anthro orifice.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We all need to go up the Hershey Highway once in awhile!! :V




....EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! -flails at the uncomfortable grossness-

That is for some reason the grossest term I have ever heard for that....I'll never be able to eat a Hershey's bar again... QnQ


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 27, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> ....EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! -flails at the uncomfortable grossness-
> 
> That is for some reason the grossest term I have ever heard for that....I'll never be able to eat a Hershey's bar again... QnQ




here! Here! I have another term for you:

Fudge packer.

Let that burn in your mind next time you eat chocolate. Or Nutella.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Not any different than any other anthro orifice.



I don't know, wouldn't it have a higher rate of STDs and bacterial  infections than a conventional vagina or anus? If for example someone  uses a sex toy in back and then in front in one session, they will  probably give themselves something like yeast or bacterial vaginosis unless it is washed very well in  between. The same bacterial danger exists if someone takes their dick  straight from the anus to vagina with their partner.

 A hole for  all of the above would have to worry about anal bacteria AND vaginal  flora bacteria, on top of the already chaotic chemical balance of  housing live sperm cells on their journey to an egg. I know wild birds  do it just fine and have not all keeled over from STDS, but the very  concept applied to anthros just grosses me out for the reasons that the two orifices biologically don't "mix" well in humans.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't even know a cloca was a thing until now


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> From Wikipedia!





> cloacal kiss



What ornithologist named it a cloacal kiss, and why wasn't anyone stopping him from jerking it to bird sex?


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> I don't know, wouldn't it have a higher rate of STDs and bacterial  infections than a conventional vagina or anus? If for example someone  uses a sex toy in back and then in front in one session, they will  probably give themselves something like yeast or bacterial vaginosis unless it is washed very well in  between. The same bacterial danger exists if someone takes their dick  straight from the anus to vagina with their partner.
> 
> A hole for  all of the above would have to worry about anal bacteria AND vaginal  flora bacteria, on top of the already chaotic chemical balance of  housing live sperm cells on their journey to an egg. I know wild birds  do it just fine and have not all keeled over from STDS, but the very  concept applied to anthros just grosses me out for the reasons that the two orifices biologically don't "mix" well in humans.


 It was a joke.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> It was a joke.



Oops. xD I'm up a few hours too late to get those at the moment.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> I spent 20 minutes trying to think of a good response to this but I just can't.


why oh why waste such precious time when you could be doing something more productive>> :v

Also i see someone is hyping up the danger of STDs on cloaca possessing Avian Furs beyond realistic Rates not that there isnt a danger, its just if a Cloaca was so suceptive to Infections much more then separate Mammalian Genitalia and such, no living Animal today would have one because all would have died out by now thanks to Natures handy Tool called Natural Selection or Survival of the fittest as its nicely named by many, also a reminder should be noted Anthro would be sentient, even those under sexual Bliss, and in real life would know well enough to clean their parts regularly as a preventive measure

PS: Why are we even comenting on Deseases, far as i remember Furries cannot even get sick>>


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> here! Here! I have another term for you:
> 
> Fudge packer.
> 
> Let that burn in your mind next time you eat chocolate. Or Nutella.



Y u do dis to me? Q_Q


----------



## Joey (Sep 27, 2013)

Ryu Deacon said:


> Messes can be cleaned and its not like no one here at all hasnt done it Anal before, that like the 3 most popular sexual act in Furry Art>>
> 
> Its Human Nature to ask the why and give reason to everything.
> ____
> ...



Holy hell, I've been in the fandom for over five years and this is probably the third stupidest thing I've ever seen a furry post so far.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh look a reminder as to why I don't like Furries, I was needing one of these.


----------



## Joey (Sep 27, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Oh look a reminder as to why I don't like Furries, I was needing one of these.



This is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

Another winner!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

Icky said:


> ;A;



Fear not

I just do not want to attack them with my winkle



Ozriel said:


> here! Here! I have another term for you:
> 
> Fudge packer.
> 
> Let that burn in your mind next time you eat chocolate. Or Nutella.




When I was little I always thought fudge packer was someone who habitually ate a lot of chocolate.

I called a lot of people fudge-packers...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm serious, there should just be an entire thread to contain these stupid fucking anatomy questions.



We could be in space by now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

Whohoohooa. What have we got here! 
A prime A-quality thread. OP of two lines, and a terrible question.
This is not a place to ask what kind of vaglol you prefer on a bird anthro ffs. Nor a place to discuss sexual preferences in anthros at all. 

This should be made a GIGANTIC FUCKING BANNER everybody had to see upon registering.


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm becoming fairly certain you guys are just a homogenous spontaneous entity, born out of the aether to react to specific words in any threads posted by new joiners.

I literally just don't understand what's offensive about this thread other than "It's discussing _vajayjay!_", which, you know, kind of proves my first sentence.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm becoming fairly certain you guys are just a homogenous spontaneous entity, born out of the aether to react to specific words in any threads posted by new joiners.


I applaud you, you earn a medal. Nobody has managed to realize what we are before.
If we don't harass these people they'll just keep on coming and asking these questions


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If we don't harass these people they'll just keep on coming and asking these questions



oh no, an imaginary threat to the imaginary established social order, thank goodness your archaic attitude towards open discussion is here to save us from whatever topics you decide to destroy


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

SIX said:


> oh no, an imaginary threat to the imaginary established social order, thank goodness your archaic attitude towards open discussion is here to save us from whatever topics you decide to destroy
> 
> I literally just don't understand what's offensive about this thread other than "It's discussing _vajayjay!_", which, you know, kind of proves my first post.


There is nothing offensive here, SIX. That's why you don't see the offensiveness in it.
If you like seeing these threads, go to SoFurry. I heard they have a fair deal of these there.
I'd like FAF to be a smart place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd like FAF to be a smart place.



Openly discussing what kind of cock we like being shoved in our arses regardless of context is a sign of an intelligent well-developed society, apparently.


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There is nothing offensive here, SIX. That's why you don't see the offensiveness in it.If you like seeing these threads, go to SoFurry. I heard they have a fair deal of these there.I'd like FAF to be a smart place.



I'm glad you realise there's nothing offensive about this thread, because then we get to focus on the real question: what is your motive for the destructive thread derailment you've employed in this thread?

You answered: I'd like FAF to be a smart place.

* 'Smart' is not the childish state of mind that reacts to mature topics with horror, nor the childish state of mind that laughs and giggles at every mention of penis. 

* 'Smart' is also not the authorative state of mind that decides to impose its will on anyone it can intimidate, nor is the bizarrely nurturing authority that forces sun-tan lotion onto sunbathers because it's "just looking out for you, darling."

Let's look at what really happened here: 
The contributors to this thread haven't broken any of those rules... because of free speech, there are only very weak 'lines in the sand' in speech and discussion. *This is true:* a reasonable adult treats all topics with dignity and appropriateness, while toeing the line of what is acceptable, because they are open to discussion.

It is not a 'smart' person, but a child who barges into a room, and tells a group of calmly-talking reasonable people that they are "BAD people!", no matter how much respect they are giving to the topic, because it thinks like a child, with a black and white idealogy. 


*Your actions aren't smart, they're indiscreet and are an inappropriate response to an imagined problem.* You have actively decided to go head-on and collide against a thread; the resulting derailment is entirely your fault, and does not lie with the OP or any of its contributors. Social skills, kiddo.


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Is anyone else hoping to see SC x SIX make up sex? 
No? 
Just me?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

I think we should close this thread.

We need to listen to SIX and be as intelligent as him by discussing the intricacies of having sex with and having fantasies of having sex with animals openly on PG-13 boards and without criticism from those who find the idea abhorrent.

Damn this society and its silly constructs.


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think we should close this thread.
> 
> We need to listen to SIX and be as intelligent as him by discussing the intricacies of having sex with and having fantasies of having sex with animals openly on PG-13 boards and without criticism from those who find the idea abhorrent.
> 
> Damn this society and its silly constructs.




In free speech, criticism is fine. In fact, it's totally appropriate to analyse what people are saying and tell them the flaws in their ideas - discussing opinions is healthy, and is a requirement of an intellectually active population.

As Mill said a hundred years ago, what's not appropriate in a free society is: prematurely silencing discussion; refusing to be open to discussion; litigating what people are allowed to discuss; not recognising the context of a discussion; stigmatising topics; argument from emotion; argument from nature; failure to understand the context of an argument.

There's also pretending that sarcasm is a worthwhile use of your time when trying to prove a point, but John Locke didn't say that, I did.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> Is anyone else hoping to see SC x SIX make up sex?
> No?
> Just me?


NO WHITHER NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THAT. :V


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Batsy said:


> NO WHITHER NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THAT. :V



Are you kidding? 
It sounds hot as hell. 
Do you think SIX has a cloaca?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm glad you realise there's nothing offensive about this thread, because then we get to focus on the real question: what is your motive for the destructive thread derailment you've employed in this thread?
> 
> You answered: I'd like FAF to be a smart place.
> 
> ...


SIX, as much as I like you, I think you're wrong.
Smart is knowing what to post and knowing how people will react.
Smart is trying to improve the forums/keep it bearable

I agree with you though, with 
"* 'Smart' is not the childish state of mind that reacts to mature topics  with horror, nor the childish state of mind that laughs and giggles at  every mention of penis."

Saying that aloud does not mean I did any of those things.

I am simply saying that the topic of this thread is stupid and these should not be made again.

This is not me barging into a room of people talking reasonably and calmly. You are discussing Anal and cleaning up messes. Which is apparently one of the top 3 furry activities.
 There are a fair deal of others critizising this very thread, but you decided to tackle my post. Reason unknown.
Maybe you think making threads like this is normal and acceptable and a *smart* thing to do, but that only tells about your state of mind and intelligence.

By saying things like "You answered: I'd like FAF to be a smart place" and that my actions are indiscreet and that I want to derail this you are only proving you read my post. 
However I do not think saying this is not what I want to see is inappropriate.
_I do not see what you find so offensive in it._


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Kiss, kiss, kiss!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 27, 2013)

I know nothing of the female genitalia, so I'm afraid I have nothing to say...

There's quite a bit of fuss over this too, which I guess I can see. I mean these types of discussions tend to breed some rather questionable posts. I'm all for cool discussions but this.......this seems a bit unnecessary. I honestly couldn't picture having a conversation about this.

I mean, can you even screw a cloacoca or whatever it is? What does it even look like? Is it more appealing than a vagina? Now I can't get the thought out of my head. Crap...


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 27, 2013)

Vagina threads are bad and all, but how do all of the faf vagina threads end up in armchair social philosophy. How do you people have a track record for this.

_How is this even a thing oh my god._


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys for god's sake stop being assholes.


----------

